# Hello from Glasgow.



## milo (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm from Glasgow and looking for a few new mousey additions to my wee family.

I've had rats, mice, rabbits, guinea pigs and hamsters before and I'm looking forward to becoming a mouse mummy again.

Milo


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Milo!

I am in Carluke and will hopefully have a couple of litters soon. In the meantime message *miss.understood* and see if you would like any of hers; I will be meeting her next weekend and can collect a few for you to bring to Glasgow.

And welcome


----------



## milo (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome Kallan  You all seem lovely here! I'm in Linthouse in the South Side.

I'll get in touch with miss.understood, thank you for the offer of the mousey courier service! Otherwise I'd be happy to wait for your litters.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi and welcome


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## milo (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you everyone! You've all been very welcoming


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum from a fellow Scot :lol:!!!


----------



## milo (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you zany_toon! There seems to be a lot of us here!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Please stick around!


----------

